# Interning as a Sports Coach



## dwardell (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for some assistance and guidance on interning as a sports coach within a US university/college as part of the athletics department. More specifically a strength and conditioning intern. I am a UK national and living and residing in the UK. There are many posts available and regularly advertised and I just wanted to know if anyone could shed a light on the likeliness of getting a visa for such a role. I have looked into the J-1 visa, but have seen contradicting information for this. I am no longer a student and graduated last year (2010) with a BSc (Hons) from the UK. I have been working within the field over here (part-time) and looking to advance my career and resume to take the next step, which would be as a graduate assistant.

Thank you very much,

Danny


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

dwardell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for some assistance and guidance on interning as a sports coach within a US university/college as part of the athletics department. More specifically a strength and conditioning intern. I am a UK national and living and residing in the UK. There are many posts available and regularly advertised and I just wanted to know if anyone could shed a light on the likeliness of getting a visa for such a role. I have looked into the J-1 visa, but have seen contradicting information for this. I am no longer a student and graduated last year (2010) with a BSc (Hons) from the UK. I have been working within the field over here (part-time) and looking to advance my career and resume to take the next step, which would be as a graduate assistant.
> 
> ...


Not trying to make you give up your hopes, but getting sponsorship in this field is little to none. I know a friend of mine has the same major in college and has been looking for a job in the same field now for 3 years and can't find anything long distance or locally and she is willing to travel, but just can't find anything. Good luck though!


----------



## dwardell (Jul 24, 2011)

tcscivic12 said:


> Not trying to make you give up your hopes, but getting sponsorship in this field is little to none. I know a friend of mine has the same major in college and has been looking for a job in the same field now for 3 years and can't find anything long distance or locally and she is willing to travel, but just can't find anything. Good luck though!


Hey thank you for your response. I have already made some great contacts and the likelihood I feel at interning is quite possible, a few schools are even looking at possibility of housing for me. I just wanted to know regarding the visa situation coming from the UK for this.

Can you expand on sponsorship and what you mean by that? I am willing to work in the UK until I get somewhere in order to "pay my own way" if required.

Dan


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

dwardell said:


> Hey thank you for your response. I have already made some great contacts and the likelihood I feel at interning is quite possible, a few schools are even looking at possibility of housing for me. I just wanted to know regarding the visa situation coming from the UK for this.
> 
> Can you expand on sponsorship and what you mean by that? I am willing to work in the UK until I get somewhere in order to "pay my own way" if required.
> 
> Dan


My son is the Head Coach of the men's soccer program at a California State University. He will know all the details of what you would need to do and if it is doable. He is away right now recruiting at a soccer tournament but I will ask him when he gets back.


----------



## dwardell (Jul 24, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> My son is the Head Coach of the men's soccer program at a California State University. He will know all the details of what you would need to do and if it is doable. He is away right now recruiting at a soccer tournament but I will ask him when he gets back.


Thank you very much


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

dwardell said:


> Thank you very much


I have talked to my son and this is what he advises:

What is it exactly that you want to do as a Graduate Assistant? Are you wanting to get involved with the coaching part, strength and conditioning or athletic training. My son was a Graduate Assistant and he did this as a assistant soccer coach. He went to school while gaining coaching experience with the team. It is important to know what you want. If you want athletic training then you would be better being a graduate assistant for an athletic trainer. 

You can go to the NCAA web page at ncaa.org and look at job postings. Once you get there then type in what you want example if you want soccer coaching then just type in soccer or if you want athletic training then type that in and a list of current openings will appear.


----------



## dwardell (Jul 24, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> I have talked to my son and this is what he advises:
> 
> What is it exactly that you want to do as a Graduate Assistant? Are you wanting to get involved with the coaching part, strength and conditioning or athletic training. My son was a Graduate Assistant and he did this as a assistant soccer coach. He went to school while gaining coaching experience with the team. It is important to know what you want. If you want athletic training then you would be better being a graduate assistant for an athletic trainer.
> 
> You can go to the NCAA web page at ncaa.org and look at job postings. Once you get there then type in what you want example if you want soccer coaching then just type in soccer or if you want athletic training then type that in and a list of current openings will appear.


It is the strength and conditioning side of things I am looking into, was just looking at the possibility of Interning to boost my resume and contacts whilst I apply for some of the Graduate Assistant postings... Just wanted to know the likelihood of getting a visa for being a non-student intern.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

dwardell said:


> It is the strength and conditioning side of things I am looking into, was just looking at the possibility of Interning to boost my resume and contacts whilst I apply for some of the Graduate Assistant postings... Just wanted to know the likelihood of getting a visa for being a non-student intern.


I don't know about a non student intern. I expect that will be rather difficult. However it is quite easy to get a visa for a Grad Assistant. My son has recruited many players from the UK and he told me that Grad Assistants fall into the same category which is an I-20 Visa which is very easy to get.


----------

